# veloce/velocemente



## Delfinen

_Veloce_ sarebbe un aggettivo e _velocemente_ un avverbo. Nonstante questo sento spesso l'uso di _veloce_ come avverbo. P es:

 Non parlare così veloce
 Questa macchina corre veloce
Forse _veloce_ e un aggettivo che si può usare anche come avverbo - ed allora la domanda è quando?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, veloce si usa anche in funzione di avverbio. Io lo uso sempre, nella lingua parlata.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Delfinen said:


> _Veloce_ sarebbe un aggettivo e _velocemente_ un avverbo. Nonstante questo sento spesso l'uso di _veloce_ come avverbo. P es:
> 
> Non parlare così veloce *velocemente*
> Questa macchina corre veloce *velocemente*
> Forse _veloce_ e un aggettivo che si può usare anche come avverbo *NO*



Veloce è solo un aggettivo.
Velocemente è il suo avverbio.
Chi usa veloce come avverbio sbaglia.

Ti basta controllare su qualsiasi dizionario italiano.

http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*veloce*


----------



## infinite sadness

Ti sbagli. Io ho già controllato altri dizionari e l'ho trovato.


----------



## kreiner

Ma come si direbbe al plurale: _Le macchine corrono veloce_ o _le macchine corrono veloci_? Perché se è avverbio sarà invariabile, immagino.


----------



## infinite sadness

Le macchine vanno veloce.


----------



## jazyk

Anch'io non credo che sia sbagliato:  In usi estens.: _il v. trascorrere del tempo_; _come fuggono v. gli anni!_ (qui con valore avv., e così in altre frasi: _fuggì via veloce_, e sim.);


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti, Treccani e Sabatini-Colletti lo contemplano.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Delfinen,

*Aggettivo:*
Questa macchin*a* è *veloce* 
Queste macchin*e* sono *veloci*

*Avverbio: *
Questa macchina corre *veloce* 
Il tempo passa *veloce* 

(avverbio: in modo veloce = velocemente) 

Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

Le macchine vanno veloci.


----------



## infinite sadness

Leggo da Jacopo Facciolati - Ortografia moderna italiana - Ed. Manfrè 1721:

Veloce, e superl. Velocissimo. _*Velox*_
Veloce, avverb. _*Velociter*_
Velocemente, e superl. Velocissimamente. _*Velociter*_


----------



## Necsus

Dalla discussione Lavorare duro:


> In realtà si tratta di locuzioni costituite da un verbo e da un avverbio così detto _di modo_, che spesso viene espresso con un aggettivo (maschile singolare), detto _aggettivo avverbiale_, appunto. Nel linguaggio moderno sicuramente sono più diffuse che in passato e, al di là del fatto che una in particolare possa piacere o meno, ne esistono parecchie di uso comune, oltre quelle già citate, come _mirare alto_, _parlar chiaro_, _vederci chiaro_, _soffiare forte, picchiare sodo_, _vestire leggero_, etc. In tutti i vocabolari è elencata anche la funzione avverbiale di questi aggettivi. Fra l'altro alcuni sono usati da sempre anche in campo musicale, per le indicazioni di movimento, p.e. _allegro_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto. In fondo l'età moderna inizia nel 1492.


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie a tutti! Immaginavo che potrebbe nascere un discorso interessante su questo... Quindi se io uso velocemente come avverbio non sbaglio ma forse suona un po' "letteraria" - è questa la conclusione che potrei trarre? Così evito la scelta _le macchine corrono veloce/veloci_ siccome non sembrate d'accordo su quale scegliere. Ma che ci sarebbe sottointeso _*un modo *veloce_ sembra logico...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Delfinen,

Per quanto mi riguarda, no: "velocemente" non è affatto un'espressione "letteraria" ... ritengo che i due avverbi siano "intercambiabili" secondo la preferenza personale.

Ciao


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie , Yulan, allora continuo tranquillamente a usare _velocemento_.


----------



## Yulan

Delfinen said:


> Grazie , Yulan, allora continuo tranquillamente a usare _velocement*e*_.


 
Vai tranquilla, Delfinen!


----------



## Necsus

Be', io _"quest'auto corre/va velocemente"_ non credo proprio che lo direi...


----------



## infinite sadness

C'è anche il film "Vesna va veloce"


----------



## Yulan

Necsus said:


> Be', io _"quest'auto corre/va velocemente"_ non credo proprio che lo direi...


 

Ciao Necsus, 

Perchè no?  Mi fai sorgere dei dubbi atroci! 

"Un'auto corre velocemente sul circuito di gara" "Una persona cammina velocemente lungo il sentiero che porta a ..." 

A me suona bene, perchè dici di no? 

Grazie


----------



## Allanon

E' il "correre + veloce" che non suona bene, perchè gia il verbo correre indica velocità..

Un'auto percorre velocemente il circuito di gara..


----------



## Yulan

Allanon said:


> E' il "correre + veloce" che non suona bene, perchè gia il verbo correre indica velocità..
> 
> Un'auto percorre velocemente il circuito di gara..


 

Ciao Allanon, 

Credo che non sia così  

Ritengo che Necsus volesse dire che non userebbe l'avverbio "velocemente", bensì l'accezione avverbiale "veloce" nei casi indicati. 

Grazie comunque ;-)


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao Yulan!
Mi permetto di interpretare il pensiero di Necsus: immagino lui si riferisse al parlato, non allo scritto. Nel senso che l'uso dell'avverbio "velocemente" nella lingua parlata è alquanto raro.

Aggiungo, a beneficio di Delfinen, che nella lingua parlata esiste un altro avverbio usato al posto di velocemente, molto usato nell'ambito di macchine e motorini. Esso è *"forte".
*Penso alle frasi, molto comuni, tipo "mi raccomando non andare forte", oppure quella del bambino in macchina che dice "papà corri più forte".
L'avverbio "forte" in luogo di velocemente si trova anche in Dante Alighieri.

Poi, basti pensare al contrario di forte, piano, che è senz'altro molto più usato del suo sinonimo "lentamente".
Nessuno nel linguaggio parlato direbbe mai "vai lentamente perché ho paura".


----------



## Yulan

Ciao, IS! 

Grazie, anzi, per l'interpretazione: in tutta onestà non avevo proprio afferrato che Necsus si riferisse alle espressioni colloquiali!

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Yulan said:


> Perchè no?  Mi fai sorgere dei dubbi atroci!


Perché la frase era _"quest'auto corre/va velocemente",_ punto. Senza aggiunta di ulteriori elementi a cui può essere rapportato il 'modo' di correre. E io continuerei a non *dirla*. 

PS: non avevo visto la seconda pagina, prima di rispondere, comunque sì, mi riferivo ovviamente alla lingua parlata e alla succitata 'letterarietà' di _velocemente_ usato in questo modo.


----------



## L'equilibrista

D'accordo con Necsus assolutamente,

una frase grammaticalmente corretta non vuol dire che sia d'uso corrente.
L'uso spesso si discosta dalla "grammatica stretta".

Raramente oggi si direbbe che un'auto va/corre/sfreccia "velocemente" sia nello scritto che nel parlato.

A meno che, come in parte detto, ci si riferisce a un contesto specifico, tecnico, o si cambia verbo, non so, tanto per fare un es.: 

_"Giove ruota più velocemente (non più "veloce") di qualsiasi altro pianeta"_


----------



## Yulan

> Necsus;Perché la frase era _"quest'auto corre/va velocemente",_ punto. Senza aggiunta di ulteriori elementi a cui può essere rapportato il 'modo' di correre.


 



> L'equilibrista
> A meno che, come in parte detto, ci si riferisce a un contesto specifico, tecnico, o si cambia verbo, non so, tanto per fare un es.:


 

Assolutamente chiaro ... negli esempi che ho indicato, infatti, ho messo un seguito all'avverbio, ossia un contesto specifico.

Grazie a tutti e due


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie per un discorso molto interessante  Forse oso dire che la macchina va _veloce_ (invece di _velocemente_) ma se lasciamo le vetture e le pianete, mica posso dire  _Mario parla troppo *forte*_ invece di _parla troppo *velocemente* (o veloce?_)? _Forte_ qui vuol dire _a alta voce_, o no?


----------



## Montesacro

Delfinen said:


> Grazie per un discorso la discussione molto interessante  Forse oso dire che la macchina va _veloce_ (invece di _velocemente_) ma se lasciamo le vetture e le pianete i pianeti , mica posso dire  _Mario parla troppo *forte*_ invece di _parla troppo *velocemente* (o veloce?_)? _Forte_ qui vuol dire _a alta voce_ , o no?



Sì, puoi dire che la macchina va veloce, che Mario parla troppo forte (ma non "fortemente"), e che lo stesso Mario parla troppo veloce/velocemente.


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie, Montesacro


----------



## Montesacro

Di niente, Delfinen


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me quando si usa veloce come aggettivo con valore avverbiale si caratterizza non solo il verbo ma anche un sostantivo sottinteso, camminava veloce (con passo veloce), l'auto correva veloce (con andatura veloce).


----------



## Giorgino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Veloce è solo un aggettivo.
> Velocemente è il suo avverbio.
> Chi usa veloce come avverbio sbaglia.



Sul fatto che solo velocemente sia avverbio sono d'accordo, ma in frasi come 

questa macchina corre veloce

"veloce" non è un predicativo del soggetto? La frase sarebbe comunque corretta quindi...

Tra l'altro le due varianti suonerebbero pure leggermente diverse: "corre velocemente" / "corre veloce".

Ditemi se sbaglio, ché non sono per niente sicuro...


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo, si può anche definire come un complemento predicativo.

Rimane comunque il fatto che i dizionari lo definiscono o avverbio o aggettivo con funzione avverbiale.


----------



## kreiner

Ma, allora, se è un aggetivo in funzione de complemento predicativo, le macchine vanno veloci, allo stesso modo che passano lente le ore, o sbaglio?


----------



## Giorgino

kreiner said:


> Ma, allora, se è un aggetivo in funzione de complemento predicativo, le macchine vanno veloci, allo stesso modo che passano lente le ore, o sbaglio?



Le frasi mi suonano corrette, la seconda pure un po' poetica. E direi di sì, essendo aggettivi vanno concordati in numero e genere, quindi lent_e_ e veloc_i_.

(Ecco... ho usato un altro aggettivo laddove era possibile anche l'avverbio: "la seconda suona poetica", dove avrei potuto dire che suona "poeticamente".) 

Il punto non è quindi che "veloce" sia o meno un avverbio (che non è, in ogni caso), ma se una frase del genere:

la macchina corre veloce

sia accettabile. E lo è, secondo me.

Voi che dite?
Ciao


----------

